
Create a CRUD Restful Service API Using Flask and MySQL [in 7 Minutes ] - venkat1017
https://www.nintyzeros.com/2019/11/flask-mysql-crud-restful-api.html
======
williamx19
There is bug of missing id in both put and delete method .I could sense that
are due to parsing?? Since I could find it <> anywhere?? Please fix it

